# For Sale: Wichester 22 pump rifle HiPoint 9mm Carbine Keltec 32 ACP pistol



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Private seller cleaning out collection.
Located in NW Houston near Tomball

- Hi-Point 995 Semi Auto Carbine Rifle, 9mm, 16.5" Barrel, 1 10 round mag, Synthetic Stock, Blued Finish, all accessories and paperwork. New(Never Been Fired). Comes with upgraded Alum. trigger and charging handle. $180.











- Kel-Tec P-32 Blued Semi-Auto .32 ACP pocket pistol. In like-new condition, only 50 rounds fired. Second generation model. Comes with Box, soft case, 7 round magazine, and manual. Includes extras: 1 7 round mag, 1 10 round mag w/ Grip Ext, pocket holster, 2 50-round boxes of Winchester White Box ammo, 1 box of Cor-bon ammo, and 2 6-round packs of Glaser Safety Sug ammo. Extras cost over $100. All for $225 











- Winchester Model 270 Deluxe .22 Pump action rifle. Tube magazine, 20 1/2 in. barrel, checkered Monte Carlo stock, shoots .22 S,L,and LR. Very good condition. $160












 - Caldwell Standard Rimfire Shooting Gallery(NIB) - $160 http://www.battenfeldtechnologies.com/caldwell/catalog.asp?product=Shootin-Gallery-Standard-Rimfire


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

This lot of guns is sold pending funds. 
I still have the shooting gallery

Thanks 2cool


----------

